# Bácula (arma de fuego)



## Xio8a

*¡*Hola a tod@s *todos*!
Estoy buscando la traducción de la palabra "bácula" que en Los Andes es un tipo de escopeta que usan en el campo, cuando salen de cacería o para defenderse.
Gracias de antemano.

*El símbolo "@" no es una letra válida del alfabeto. Muchas gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Por lo que he leído una _bácula_ es una escopeta, que probablemente se corresponda con una *break-action shotgun*.


----------



## Xio8a

ok, gracias, no atropellaré el lenguaje nuevamente!

Mil gracias ChemaSaltasebes, usaré esa acepción!


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Xio8a said:


> *¡O*k, gracias, no atropellaré el lenguaje nuevamente!
> 
> Mil gracias ChemaSaltasebes, *¡*usaré esa acepción!



¡Ánimo!


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Surely from Latin "băcŭlus" = stick, scepter, staff

the same word (báculu) survives in Sardinian meaning "walking stick, cane"


----------



## Xio8a

Sardokan1.0 said:


> Surely from Latin "băcŭlus" = stick, scepter, staff
> 
> the same word (báculu) survives in Sardinian meaning "walking stick, cane"


Creo que mantendre el significado anterior porque se parece más a la descripción que necesito. Muchas gracias por la sugerencia!


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Sardokan1.0 said:


> Surely from Latin "băcŭlus" = stick, scepter, staff
> 
> the same word (báculu) survives in Sardinian meaning "walking stick, cane"


Interesting; in Spanish we also have "báculo", with the same meaning of "walking stick". And you are most probably right about the origin of "bácula", although I suspect it might be related with "*báscula*"; "*escopeta de báscula*".


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Perhaps the ancient peoples of the Andes when they started to speak Spanish they named it báculo = stick;  because they thought it was some sort of magical stick, like in the same way the north American natives named "Thundering Stick" the rifles used by white colonists, because to their primitive culture it was some sort of magical weapon.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

That is a great and appealing historiographic etymology, and as already mentioned it is most probably right. My own suspicion is based on the weird use of the feminine "bácula"; it would be perfectly alright were it to be named "báculo". But it isn't. Which makes me wonder if "bácula" could be just a degeneration of "escopeta de báscula" >> "báscula", pronounced "bá(h)cula", from where "bácula". Just guessing though. And I must confess I like much better your thunder stick story


----------



## Raposu

Just an etymological note: *baculum* in Latin is a short rod or stick.  The *os baculum* is the anatomical terms for the penis bone in many mammals (including dogs, cats, bears raccoons and otters).  What kind of shotgun is an *escopeta de báscula*?  One that breaks to reload?


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Raposu said:


> One that breaks to reload?


Yeap; superpuestas, paralelas o yuxtapuestas, monotiro... but it seems like break-action shotgun does not ring a bell; do those have a generic name? The Spanish "escopeta de/con báscula" is just a descriptor but it is not really a common name...


----------



## Raposu

The classic double barrel shotgun has two barrels side my side.  The barrels fold down (break)from the stock to load and remove shells (ammunition).


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Raposu said:


> The classic double barrel shotgun


Yes; that would be a "_escopeta paralela_" or "_escopeta de cañones yuxtapuestos_", just one example of that type of shotguns which barrels break or fold down to remove and charge.


----------



## Xio8a

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> Por lo que he leído una _bácula_ es una escopeta, que probablemente se corresponda con una *break-action shotgun*.


Yo realmente no se casi nada de armas, no sabría decir exactamente como funcionan pero tome la descripción anterior, porque consideró que es parecida a un escopeta, sólo que la gente de campo (campesinos) les da ese nombre, supongo que para usar una terminología criolla


----------



## Raposu

Gracias Chema.


----------

